# Question for anyone!



## chase thorn (Dec 1, 2012)

I was just thinking back to my freshmen year of high school in health class when my teacher would always say "Cigarettes are bad for you blah blah blah" while sitting in his chair eating some McDonalds... 
Now, what do you think is worse health wise? Fast food for lunch everyday or one cigarette a day (yes, I know this may be unlikely)? 
From my understanding, both these things have an equal amount of health risks give or take a few. I have a research paper final in my current college prep class, I may do it on this topic as it doesn't seem to have much attention...

I would like to know peoples input on this


Also, I realize the long term is different, some more permanent than others.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Dec 1, 2012)

Both are obviously extremely bad for you but in my opinion cigarettes are much worse because they not only effect you but everyone around you. You can also work off fast food by exercising and eating healthy meals for breakfast and dinner. There really isn't anything you can do to make yourself not get lung cancer if you're smoking cigarettes.


----------



## cherylim (Dec 1, 2012)

I've had a food addiction. I'm recovering, but don't think you're ever fully recovered. I've never touched a cigarette, as they killed both my grandma and great grandma and I believed from a young age that I had to look after my body. Unfortunately, I grew up in poverty and was never taught about nutrition and so I didn't understand the extent of the damage I was doing until my early 20s.

My grandma died from passive smoking because her mum smoked around her regularly, so she also wasn't a smoker. I can't judge which is more dangerous, but I do believe that people with an addiction to either (and even 'one cigarette a day' can be an addiction) might not realise the risks to their health. I was used to the signs that my health wasn't optimal, and so I didn't realise they weren't normal until I got my addiction under control. I also know many smokers who'd argue the impact their cigarette a day might be having.

Ultimately, my grandma died in her 50s from cigarette smoke and I know of obese people who risk dying at a similar age, but health risks aren't all about death but a decreased quality of life. I think it would take a very wide-scale study to get your answer, but I agree that it's a very interesting topic. I'm still disgusted by smokers that smoke around other people, indoors or outdoors. If someone passes me on the street, close enough that I can smell the smoke, I get angry (and don't smoke near a child when I can see, or I'm liable to make that anger very clear), but I'd argue that what I was doing was just as bad for my own health. I figure I'm in an 'each to their own' situation now. I realised I was damaging my own health, so I now don't disapprove of people smoking unless they risk harming someone else.

/rant over


----------



## chase thorn (Dec 1, 2012)

My idea is that they both are bad in similar ways. I have seen 90 year old people, healthy as a bug, going on with their day, with a pack a day. Then seeing some of the youngest and healthiest people die of lung cancer who have never touched a cigarette in their life. Life is odd sometimes, huh?

I also see many people ill with heart disease, diabetes, Blount's Disease, Respritory issues, liver damage, stroke, Hypertension, and many other things linked to fast food. Obesity is very high in the US. 

In my family of smokers and non-smokers... All the healthy ones are dead and all the smokers are still alive, healthy as ever! My grandpa died of a quad bypass due to a bad heart, but the man was the most health inclined person I know! yet the other grandpa, smoker of 50 some odd years, dies of cancer linked to tainted water during the Vietnam war! I don't understand sometimes

I am also curious as to why they allow fast food commercials on TV, but not cigarette adds. And non-smoking adds, but non-fast food adds. This may be a future thing? Who knows!


----------



## MVonSluis (Dec 1, 2012)

I lost my mom to breast cancer when I was 17 and just 4 years ago when I was 22 my dad died from lung cancer. He smoked since he was 18. So Iâ€™m going to say cigarettes are much more harmful.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Both are obviously extremely bad for you but in my opinion cigarettes are much worse because they not only effect you but everyone around you. You can also work off fast food by exercising and eating healthy meals for breakfast and dinner. There really isn't anything you can do to make yourself not get lung cancer if you're smoking cigarettes.



This is my take on things. A non smoker gets the possible bad health from the smoking others do. That alone is the worse thing. Plus not all items at McDonald's are "bad" for you (they do even have salads  ). I do not believe there is a law against running ads against fast foods.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 1, 2012)

I think the answer of which is worse depends on the person and their genetic make up. My family all dies before sixty, some smoked and some didn't. Fast food gets extra attention because it is so commercial but my family is all morbidly obese. In fact back when I was almost 300lbs I was the skinny one. They rarely are fast food but they cook everything with butter and fry a lot of the meals. Unhealthy eating does take it's toll.
I know people who have smoked and made it to eighty. My husbands grandma is obese and is 85. Having seen both and seeing so much variation makes me believe that a persons genetic make up determines which vices are deadly for that person. I also believe anything in moderation is okay.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 1, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I think the answer of which is worse depends on the person and their genetic make up. My family all dies before sixty, some smoked and some didn't. Fast food gets extra attention because it is so commercial but my family is all morbidly obese. In fact back when I was almost 300lbs I was the skinny one. They rarely are fast food but they cook everything with butter and fry a lot of the meals. Unhealthy eating does take it's toll.
> I know people who have smoked and made it to eighty. My husbands grandma is obese and is 85. Having seen both and seeing so much variation makes me believe that a persons genetic make up determines which vices are deadly for that person. I also believe anything in moderation is okay.



I do not think I could have summarized my thoughts better. I think the idea of moderation is foreign to many Americans.


----------



## wellington (Dec 1, 2012)

I agree with Kerryann. It all depends on your own genetics. I am a smoker and also have a couple obese people in my family. As much as some people think smokers impose on others, so do the obese. I don't believe in discriminating against either. As some think they should voice their opinion of not liking smokers, I don't like having to share my seat with an obese person. However, I would never voice my opinion to them. So, as some smoke haters would think that we impose on them, so do over eaters impose on others. They are both not the best choice. However, I would like to be able to keep the right to have the choice, which seems to be vanishing quickly. The smokers I know are just as healthy as the obese I know. Will either shorten their life. Know one will ever know. No body has an expiration date stamped on them.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Dec 1, 2012)

I concur a lot has to with genetics, and your own physical make-up. I eat horribly (not a lot of fast food per say, but I'm a carnivore and don't eat a lot of vegetables). I'm as skinny as they come. Maybe my middle will catch up with me like it did with my dad and my grandpa, maybe it won't. But we all have good hearts, blood pressure, cholesterol, etc....despite our weight. Call it good genes. My wife's family...not so much.

Personally, when it comes to food...you gotta eat. And for many people, it's hard to eat healthy. On the other hand, tobacco is a luxury, plain and simple. I'm not judging people who smoke or chew, and I feel for those who are addicted, but bottom line: it's not a necessity to life. 

The benefits of eating fast food outweights the cons, in terms of you have to put food in your body to convert it into energy to live. Yes, genetics do come into play, and yes, the person can just as easily make a PBJ instead of buy a Big Mac, but like I said before, if we're looking at it like eating versus not eating anything...I think its better to eat nasty grease burger from fast food than nothing at all.

However, the benefits of using tobacco do not outweight the cons, in terms of health. I mean, we all know the health risks of smoking.

So to answer the OP, I think smoking is worse. Just my humble opinion. Others may disagree, but oh well..


----------



## Edna (Dec 1, 2012)

Like Jacqui said, no bystanders have to participate in the health risk when you are eating McD's, while they really have no choice when someone is smoking. Another point is that McDs isn't addicting in the way that tobacco is. It's much easier to walk away from.

Additionally, I recently lost a good friend to lung cancer. He also had inoperable tumors in his brain that caused him unbearable pain for the last year of his life. The same tumors also altered his behavior and personality, so that his young family remembers him as an angry, verbally cruel father/husband. I find this a double tragedy, because before the tumors he was an extremely intelligent, loving person with an amazing sense of humor. His family lost him twice.


----------



## cherylim (Dec 1, 2012)

wellington said:


> I agree with Kerryann. It all depends on your own genetics. I am a smoker and also have a couple obese people in my family. As much as some people think smokers impose on others, so do the obese. I don't believe in discriminating against either. As some think they should voice their opinion of not liking smokers, I don't like having to share my seat with an obese person. However, I would never voice my opinion to them. So, as some smoke haters would think that we impose on them, so do over eaters impose on others. They are both not the best choice. However, I would like to be able to keep the right to have the choice, which seems to be vanishing quickly. The smokers I know are just as healthy as the obese I know. Will either shorten their life. Know one will ever know. No body has an expiration date stamped on them.



An obese person taking up a bit of extra space and causing you to be temporarily cramped isn't actually a risk to your health, though. That's the difference.


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Dec 1, 2012)

I have to be on the side of smoking being worse for you. I also feel that while I would never smoke, seldom go out to eat, I think it is important that we have the right, as individuals, to choose what is right for us.


----------



## pam (Dec 2, 2012)

My vote is cigarettes are much more harmful


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 2, 2012)

Cigarettes. Both of my dad's brothers and his sister (my aunt and uncles) smoke. They are trying to quit but my aunt doesnt smoke a lot. If anyone smokes, try water vapor cigarettes. It gives you the nicatine that makes you addicted and without the smoke that gives you cancer. Plus you dont need to keep having to buy them so it saves you a lot of $.


----------



## Tom (Dec 2, 2012)

There is this persistent myth that fast food is "bad" for you. It is not. It is high in fat and cholesterol, genereally speaking, but this is very high energy food for people who have the lifestyle and metabolism to burn it. Think about it. If fast food were bad for you and not nutritious, you would waste away, get skinnier and skinner and eventually die. It's just the opposite. Fast food has TOO MUCH nutrition for the average person and that's why you get fat if you eat too much of it. If your caloric output matches your caloric input, then fast food is perfectly fine and nutritious. The problem with fast food is that few people need food that is that calorie dense.

No one can argue that inhaling any amount of smoke from burning paper, tobacco leaves, tar, nicotine, etc... into your body is good for your health.


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm going with smoking being worse, although people do get addicted to fatty foods and not just fast food. I know if I have dessert after a meal once, the next meal I'm craving sweets again after it. 

When I do order fast food I usually get sandwiches and get it without mayo (intolerance to eggs), and typically go for chicken or turkey meat. But I do love a good burger or pizza now and then  

I try to cook well but some days after work my stomach is aching from hunger and there's a bunch of places to grab dinner and I'm the only person to Feed so I know I'll have wasted leftovers. Last time I went out I got one of Arby's turkey sandwiches with no mayo and a small fry and water and it probably wasn't any worse for me than making my own turkey sandwich and side of chips at home. I avoid McD's though since I tend to go for the big Mac and sweet tea and know I don't need either!


----------



## lisa127 (Dec 7, 2012)

chase thorn said:


> I was just thinking back to my freshmen year of high school in health class when my teacher would always say "Cigarettes are bad for you blah blah blah" while sitting in his chair eating some McDonalds...
> Now, what do you think is worse health wise? Fast food for lunch everyday or one cigarette a day (yes, I know this may be unlikely)?
> From my understanding, both these things have an equal amount of health risks give or take a few. I have a research paper final in my current college prep class, I may do it on this topic as it doesn't seem to have much attention...
> 
> ...




I would say they are pretty equal honestly. Yes, cigarettes are bad for you. An unhealthy diet with foods that are not natural to the body is just as unhealthy. It's just more socially accepted than cigarettes. That's the only difference I personally see.




Tom said:


> There is this persistent myth that fast food is "bad" for you. It is not. It is high in fat and cholesterol, genereally speaking, but this is very high energy food for people who have the lifestyle and metabolism to burn it. Think about it. If fast food were bad for you and not nutritious, you would waste away, get skinnier and skinner and eventually die. It's just the opposite. Fast food has TOO MUCH nutrition for the average person and that's why you get fat if you eat too much of it. If your caloric output matches your caloric input, then fast food is perfectly fine and nutritious. The problem with fast food is that few people need food that is that calorie dense.
> 
> No one can argue that inhaling any amount of smoke from burning paper, tobacco leaves, tar, nicotine, etc... into your body is good for your health.


We would have to disagree on this. Natural food that grows out of the ground is the healthiest for you. High fat meat and cheeses from animals are not healthy. Not wasting away and not being skinny is not necessarily a sign of good health. Eat a diet of nothing but doritos and pepsi. You won't get skinnier and skinnier and waste away and die. Healthy? Hardly.


----------



## CLMoss (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow, I have a much more cynical take on all of this...

While cigarette smoking is bad for you, I am not quite sure if the government is telling the truth about second hand smoke. If you remember the day...when big buck were being made on manufacturing tobacco, smoking was considered "healthy and fashionable." Many of us who lived thru the 60's thru 90's would be dead if second hand smoke was that bad for us. That is were the health insurance lobbyist come in... It started to cost too much money for these companies to pay out for those who did come down with or were genetically disposed to health problems that may have something to do with smoking. Worry about air pollution and global warming, this is more of a threat to the public than somebody smoking a cigarette on a park bench. It just seems like people like to have something to be offended about. It is about the lack of tolerance. To me a skinny person sitting next to me, on a plane with bad breath would be just as annoying as an obese person encroaching on my space. Maybe we should check dental records to tax and write up a new laws about those who don't see a dentist on a regular basis. You know that bad teeth can cause heart disease. Find a lobbyist quick!

Fast food is just as much of a killer as cigarette smoking... Don't be in denial, all of you fast/junk food junkies... Obesity is killing people at the same rate, unless you can prove otherwise when the data is in. Our generation of "smokers" were just dying thinner. Again, it cost a lot less to produce "bad food" than it cost to provide our population with healthy food. I have never seen a coupon for carrots. In addition, just take a look what our government is pushing as the "food pyramid" and how that is in dispute. Those who are pushing "wellness" should eat what our tortoises are eating, that is a good healthy diet.

You have to follow the "MONEY!" And find out who is yelling the loudest. None of this has anything to do about our well-being. 

Regarding your question of one cigarette a day or fast food lunch every day, I think that they are both equally harmful. Maybe you should do a "compare & contrast" paper on this after you do all of the research.

Also, in the event that I am drifting off topic, it is as a result of addressing some of what I read within the threads posts. I try to look at things in a broader way, and not judge a subject by one or two family members experiences. I like to look at how these trends grow and what influenced their proliferation. All and all, this is just my 2 cents on this topic.

~C


----------



## lisa127 (Dec 7, 2012)

CLMoss said:


> Wow, I have a much more cynical take on all of this...
> 
> While cigarette smoking is bad for you, I am not quite sure if the government is telling the truth about second hand smoke. If you remember the day...when big buck were being made on manufacturing tobacco, smoking was considered "healthy and fashionable." Many of us who lived thru the 60's thru 90's would be dead if second hand smoke was that bad for us. That is were the health insurance lobbyist come in... It started to cost too much money for these companies to pay out for those who did come down with or were genetically disposed to health problems that may have something to do with smoking. Worry about air pollution and global warming, this is more of a threat to the public than somebody smoking a cigarette on a park bench. It just seems like people like to have something to be offended about. It is about the lack of tolerance. To me a skinny person sitting next to me, on a plane with bad breath would be just as annoying as an obese person encroaching on my space. Maybe we should check dental records to tax and write up a new laws about those who don't see a dentist on a regular basis. You know that bad teeth can cause heart disease. Find a lobbyist quick!
> 
> ...



Thank you for this post!! I couldn't agree more. It annoys me to no end that people (especially the younger generations) look at smokers as the lowest of the low, as disgusting and infringing on their healthy air and their health. Are these same people driving vehicles everyday and/or putting chemicals on their lawns (because these things also affect my health!!)? There are so very many ways the air is polluted every day, and cigarette smoke is the least of it. Also, I was born in the sixties and I remember when I was kid (I'd say maybe early 70's?) I'd go to the grocery store and there were ashtrays in the aisles for the customers! And smoking in hospitals of all places. The majority of adults did smoke, non smokers were the minority. Maybe when a twenty something wants to look at older smokers in disgust from now on they can keep in mind how vastly different they were raised from older generations and not judge. Also, these same people who think smoking cigarettes is disgusting think that smoking marijuana is just fine. Huh? I'm not trying to say cigarette smoking is not bad for you. It certainly is. Just as many other things are that people do. 

Again, I also believe that a daily unhealthy diet is just as bad for you as smoking cigarettes is. As I said above, it is just socially accepted.


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Dec 7, 2012)

I do not think that you can compare fast food to cigarettes. Fast food is natural, the buns, meat, cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, potatoes and what not all come from natural sources. You may not like the way they cook these foods, but they are natural. I, for one, think we need to let people make their own choices about what is good for them and what is not. I don't smoke, I don't do drugs, I don't drink alcohol, I never had sex before I was married and there are a myriad of other things that I did not and do not do. Because I feel this way, should I impose my beliefs and values onto anyone else? I don't think so. You have a right to choose and I don't feel that choice should be taken away from you. The way I live my life is not popular but I believe it is healthier for me. Having said this, I do not feel that you can compare food to cigarettes. It is like comparing apples to tires. Two entirely different things. If you were to ask is smoking worse for you or is LSD worse for you, then that is more of a comparable or asking is McDonald's worse for you or is Subways worse for you? I think that would be a better comparison but to compare cigarettes to fast food just seems to be incomparable.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 7, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Both are obviously extremely bad for you but in my opinion cigarettes are much worse because they not only effect you but everyone around you. You can also work off fast food by exercising and eating healthy meals for breakfast and dinner. There really isn't anything you can do to make yourself not get lung cancer if you're smoking cigarettes.



2nd this.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't look at smokers as the lowest of anything and actually think choices made by adults are their own. My husband has asthma which doesn't run in his family so his parents smoking around him did have an effect.


----------

